# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عنبر كل المشوكشين بالمنتدى يــ اتا تعال ابكي لينا هنا

## محمد النادر

*باعتني لأول مشتري وبأ بخس الأثمان.. هذا قدري وأنا أؤمن بالأقدار، ولولاها لما أحببتك، فكما يقولون (الحب أعمى) 


مرحبا 

يللا يا المشوكشين تعالوا لي بي هنا و انا اعدل مزاجكم بي كم غنية كدة

تنسيكم الحب وسنينو و تفرغو يا عيني احساس الاضهاد المدفون جواكم

و ما تخافوا سركم في بير

بس انتوا اتعاونوا و نزلو معاي كمان احاسيس المشوكشين عشان تفيدوا وتستفيدوا غيركم من فئة المشوكشين والكلام ليك ...... يا ... ما حقول اسمك لكن اول اسمو امام واخر اسمو اباتي  ولا خلوها في سركم ..
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والليله كيف اصدقك وانت النسيت بيناتنا وعد
 ودرت عمري وإزدهيت وبقيت عنيد وإزددت صد
 وخليتني بالوعد الجميل خليتني آخد القصة جد
 والليله لو وعدك صدق بينا الفوارق واقفه سد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شـن تانـي باقـي من الكـلام ؟؟ بيناتنـا غيـر صـ م ـت الاسـف

 مـاتت خـــلاص الأمنيـات 

 وآخـر شـي بيناتنـا اتنسـف !!

 مـا انت مـا قـدر الشـ ع ـور

 الكـن ليك قلبـي الـ ن ــزف ..
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عشان البينا يا ظالمه حني علي وناديني
 قلبي جريح ونازف دم ومين غيرك بداويني
 ‏*‏*
 امنتك قلب رياد تقولي بشيلو في عيوني
 هموم الدنيا جيبتيها وبنار الفرقه تشويني
 حرام الشفتو والله حرام في كلمات تلوميني
 ‏ كلام اصلآ هو ما بهمك ولو هماك بتنسيني
 وما بتنسي الحصل منك اترجيت جهلتيني
 اتحيرت من ظنك ويا ما كتير ظلمتيني
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بسيبك للزمن باكر
 يكشف ليك عن المستور




 تعرفي اني زول عادي
 بعيش ايامو زي عصفور





 ماعندي ليك جنات
 ولابملك حرير وقصور



 ماعندي ليك جنات
 ولابملك حرير وقصور


 بس املاكي في الدنيا
 قلب مليان حنين وشعور
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حبي ليك كان زادي كان جوه الحنايا دفين
 كنت بضاري من الناس وخايف عليه من العين
 ‏*‏*
 و ما قايلاك بتلعب بي تعيش اللحظه بس والحين
 و ما قايلاك حبيب آلاف و قلبك قبله للضالين
 و ما قايلاك تنسي حبيب صبر راجيك سته سنين
 كيفن هان عليك تنساهو زولا كان عليك حنين
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*بنسال من بيت البكاء في ياتو  شااااااااااااااارع 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

بنسال من بيت البكاء في ياتو  شااااااااااااااارع 



شفتا تمشي يمين وتاني شمال وكمان يمين وتاني شمال لمن تصل اهلك بس جنس شربكه غايتو 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لماناس تظلم مشاعر
 حقو تبعد من طريقه
 وترضي بالواقع مجرد
 مافي أحلي من الحقيقه
*

----------


## سامرين

*احسن الله عزائكم وجبر كسركم والهمكم الصبر الجميل 
*

----------


## abusaeed

*​ما لازم تاخدوا شاكوش اذا كان كل الشغل صيني
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يا ابو البنات  نصيحة لله ما تتابع ود النادر بوديك الدروة !!!!وانت عارف الدروة ما فيها يمة ارحمينى
*

----------


## Bakumba

*بوست جميل ..

واندياح أجمل

أنا غايتو وقع لي في جرح الجرح زاتو..

شكراً يا محمد النادر وأبو البنات

واصلوا الاندياح
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*عندي زول رايح بس ما جا عليكم بي جاي 
ياعزو عبد العزيز 
يازفتي انت وين 
ياعزو ... قالو ليك تعال العشا 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ههههههه مرحباً بكم جميعاً في محطة الشواكيش
*

----------

